# New Integrated Webmail for Level 2 Contributors



## Chris (May 20, 2006)

If you have a sevenstring.org full mailbox (eg: You contributed $20 or more to the forums and have the "Media" dropdown menu) you now have a second option for reading your sevenstring.org mail. In addition to the Horde webmail page, I've added forum-integrated webmail that will save all of your settings.

Media Dropdown -> Integrated Webmail.

You'll need to click on settings and put in the mail servers (mail.sevenstring.org for both) and your login name ([email protected]) as well as your password. The forums will save your settings, and you can now one-click check your mail.  It's not as powerful as the "full" external webmail software, but it's handy anyhow.

Let me know if there are any bugs, if you forgot your settings, or otherwise.


----------



## Scott (May 20, 2006)

Wow an added feature AND you're down to 17 PM's.

This is what happens when you can't play guitar eh?


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2006)

Actually I mass-deleted them yesterday. I figure if it was anything important, I'd find out eventually.


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2006)

Glad I emailed you that interview, then...


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

I saved that sir.  I have 3 of 'em to format up this week.


----------



## Digital Black (May 21, 2006)

Kickass man!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

Well I can log in fine. Interestingly it tells me I have -4 e-mails in my inbox. How'd that happen?


----------



## b3n (May 22, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well I can log in fine. Interestingly it tells me I have -4 e-mails in my inbox. How'd that happen?



Me too. Aren't we popular.

On another note, thanks Chris


----------

